# TC titanium vs Kanthal Clapton vs stock ileaf vs stock Kangertech coils



## Bartart (16/1/16)

The different coils and ohms and wire types have been interesting to read about and I thought I would experiment and see which one gives the best flavour for me.
I wrapped dual Ti coils came in @0.18ohms 
I followed the tuning tutorial linked by @Roy Pretorius. I Built these coils in my Zephyrus v2.
I also built a dual coil Clapton in the Crius came in at 0.35ohms. 
I filled my Ijust2 tank with 0.5ohms factory coil.
I then filled the subtank mini using a 1.2ohm stock occ coil.
All air flows are wide open
All tanks were tested in the Koopor plus 200w mod.

In order to compare the flavours from each I am running vape King apple in all tanks. I decided to use a single note flavour to make distinguishing the tastes easier.

Now I know it's early days for the coils and wicks and that they normally take a little while to settle in. i am also aware that this experiment of mine is very subjective. 

However the result is that the Ti wire for me tastes much more like apple than the others. The Clapton coils give a peppery after taste that is fairly strong (most likely my poor skills when building the Clapton). The IJust2 coil provides a muted flavour when compared to the Clapton and the Ti but no pepper after taste. Surprisingly the subtank provides the closest flavour to the Ti but it does finish with a slight pepper after taste.
The vapor production from all 4 seems to produce similar clouds though the Clapton at that wattage needs a little warm up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (16/1/16)

I would love to see this experiment include stainless steel. I plan on purchasing some Ti soon. I'll report in when I do.


----------



## Bartart (17/1/16)

I used the tanks on a rotational basis all of last night and the flavour I was tasting didn't change too much the Clapton was the most change where I was getting a better apple flavour towards the end of the evening.

day 2 wake and vape the tanks before doing anything, surprise for me the IJust2 tank is better this morning and the Clapton is worst. While the subtank tastes the same and the Ti comes in second.

After the morning ablution and breakfast including tea and brushed teeth.
The flavours change, not completely surprising except that the degree of change is more than I would have imagined each tank has its own little twist to add. Interestingly the pepper flavour does start to turn up more on the kanthal as it heats up after a few puffs. Most notably in the subtank. 
The Ti does it for me and is the better flavour consistantly, while the Ijust2 is a close second, then the Clapton and then the subtanks stock coil is a dissapointed to me.
It occurs to me the Clapton actually wants more power so up to 50w better flavour but I can still taste the pepper which I am attributing to the kanthal 60w is even better, 70w I taste the kanthal still but the apple flavour is good. 80 w a little burnt flavour.
Then I decided to see what the Ijust2 will do at the same watts. It doesn't dissapoint flavour gets better all the to 80w.
Juice consumption is twice as heavy on the Clapton and IJust than it is on the Ti.
Wow this is such an interesting pass time. I doubt it will ever stop surprising me. 
For those of you who have managed to reach the end of this rambling experiment, thanks for sticking with me. For me temp control with Ti is the way forward, when I get my hands on some SS I will give that a try too. I don't think I will be buying more Clapton wire its performance is not what I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Thanks for sharing your impressions @Bartart 
And for following up the next morning
Love it!
I read every word

Am interested to know what is next in the Bartart experiment lab

Your comments make me want to try out more wire types.


----------



## Bartart (17/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions @Bartart
> And for following up the next morning
> Love it!
> I read every word
> ...


Thanks @Silver 
Encouraging as ever.


----------



## Bartart (19/1/16)

Update
I decided to try a different juice in the tanks berry blaze.
Turns out the pepper flavour is gone so can't be related to the kanthal. The flavours from the Clapton in the crius and the Ti in the Zephyrus are very similar just cooler on TC.
However today I had problems both the crius and the zephyrus are leaking like mad and the zephyrus is spitting something fierce.
So I've messed something up but can't fix this at work I will redo the berry flavour with new wicks and report what I find


----------



## Bartart (26/1/16)

In conclusion, I'm now an avid TC fan. 
Don't get me wrong kanthal is fine, but with TC no dry hits, great flavour and you can change the temp to get just the right taste. This makes for a better vaping experience for me. 
I'm loving it


----------

